# Cigar Bands - My first Cigar Art



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

I took all my cigar bands from this summer and made myself some cigar art for my den. I liked how it came out. Thought I would share it with you.


----------



## dowellmichaeld (Jul 21, 2007)

Very cool idea, looks great. MDD.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

it came out great I did one about a year or so ago but with all the labels horizontal I like it your way better


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats great, there are some really great looking bands in there!!


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

That's great looking!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

you have the bigbutt cigar band in there! i thought i was the only one that picked those up.


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> you have the bigbutt cigar band in there! i thought i was the only one that picked those up.


That's cool! I thought I was the only one too.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That's great - very inspiring. I've got a pile of bands and some frames that I keep meaning to assemble. Thanx for the motivation!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome piece of work. I'm hoping to do something like that in the near future. I'm going to need to "empty out" more labels, though.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Very nice stuff there Michael! Thanks for sharing that. You have inspired me to get off my butt and do something will all my bands! 

CD


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very Nice.....


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

That's nice!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

THat looks excellent.. really. I love what you did.. the frame everything..


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

That came out awsome, I am going to have to try one.


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

That turned out really nice! I'm saving all of ours (Frank's and mine) for some big project, but can't decide. Yours turned out awesome--great job!


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

That came out really nice. big ups on it.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Awesome! What a great idea. I think I know what our next project will be.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Man...nice job...love the creativity here...very nice.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Chubno, very nice indeed. Flint


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Interesting. A collage of bands. I think I might have to try doing the same sometime.


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Very Nice!!!!!


----------



## marns45 (Aug 3, 2007)

that looks awesome...i was planning on doing something similar on a guitar of mine


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

marns45 said:


> that looks awesome...i was planning on doing something similar on a guitar of mine


I would really like to see that when you are finished. Sounds like a great project. You give me more ideas but I would need to find a different guitar then my Taylor. I think I need to keep playing that one.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

That looks great.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

that turned out pretty sweet
nice job


----------



## marns45 (Aug 3, 2007)

chubno said:


> I would really like to see that when you are finished. Sounds like a great project. You give me more ideas but I would need to find a different guitar then my Taylor. I think I need to keep playing that one.


Yeah messing with a taylor is lower on my list of guitar projects. I have a mexican strat a friend of mine practically gave me that I've already done a number of things to including make it light up. That was the guitar I was thinking of messing with. At first I was contemplating covering it all but I think it will take far too long to get all the bands I would need. Instead I am thinking of either the top or making some kind of design with the bands, but it is still in the planning stages.


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

absolutely fantastic....I got a great wall to hang something like that...nice job and thanks a million for sharing!
Best


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

ylo2na said:


> absolutely fantastic....I got a great wall to hang something like that...nice job and thanks a million for sharing!
> Best


Thanks BIG time! I look forward to seeing Jon's Cigar Band Guitar sometime in the future.


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## oracle202 (Jan 16, 2008)

very nice bro!!! i think im going to try to do the same thing soon, how did you store the bands so they stayed nice and flat?


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

oracle202 said:


> very nice bro!!! i think im going to try to do the same thing soon, how did you store the bands so they stayed nice and flat?


I just stored them in a cigar box. I really didn't do anything special.


----------



## oldpirate-cl (Nov 22, 2007)

*More CHUBNO cigar art!*

Chubno just bombed me with some cigar art! It's a photo of the 2nd West Michigan Cigar-B-Que held at my place in June. Thanks, Michael! It's really great! My photo of the framed piece does not do it justice (had to take it on an angle to avoid flash!)


----------



## ByrneBrew (Jun 12, 2008)

Very cool stuff. I was wondering why I was keeping all my bands. Now I know.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That turned out great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

What a cool idea. And a great bomb!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Two really super looking collages! Think of all the memories behind all those bands. Awesome!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a very large, very heavy book that I stuff all of my bands into, they stay nice and flat then. Well, there are times I put one between cards in my wallet... my butt flattens them pretty well too.


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Very nice!!

I have been saving my cigar bands so that I can put one of these together.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Very Nice!!


----------



## Gumby (Jul 3, 2008)

Those are some awesome ideas. I've been fighting back and forth with myself about keeping the bands or throwing them out. I really wasn't sure what I could do with them and they'd just be hanging around giving my girlfriend something to complain about. I'm going to start keeping them so I can do a project like this.

Nice work Michael & Craig. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Thats pretty sweet!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Real Nice!!!


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Nice piece!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

hey nice idea!


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Jan 23, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very neat


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks -I look forward to seeing what you make with your bands.



gumby said:


> Those are some awesome ideas. I've been fighting back and forth with myself about keeping the bands or throwing them out. I really wasn't sure what I could do with them and they'd just be hanging around giving my girlfriend something to complain about. I'm going to start keeping them so I can do a project like this.
> 
> Nice work Michael & Craig. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

very cool display.
very creative
good work


----------

